# Grinder for tool sharpening



## hunter-27 (Dec 31, 2009)

I've been researching variable speed grinders and the reviews are all across the board. Anyone have a recommendation. I'm not opposed to a non variable speed , that was just one of my thoughts. There are a great many of you using a grinder for sharpening, I'm just try to get the best bang for the buck. Not saying I'm cheap, but I am broke. At the same time, I would rather buy 1 good tool than several pieces of garbage. Thanks,

Landon


----------



## B727phixer (Dec 31, 2009)

how about a speell cheker!LOL!


----------



## GaryMadore (Dec 31, 2009)

*My opinion....*

My opinion and a couple of bucks will get you a cup of coffee and not much else, but I'll slap it down anyway:

Variable speed grinders are overrated and not worth the money.

A lot of people talk about high speed grinders tempering (softening) turning tools but IN MY OPINION this is a bunch of bunk.

Get your tool, touch it up, get it off the grinder and use it: No muss, no fuss. Perhaps, back in the day, a tool would get hot enough to do some damage while touching it up but I think that's a thing of the past. Modern steel, grinding jigs, knowledge and know-how all add up to safe grinding.

Another thing: A lot is made of supposedly "too soft" grinding wheels (like the 120G Norton 3X that I use exclusively) - In a word, they're SUPPOSED to be soft and it's not a fault. The reasoning is that the soft bonding material ensures that fresh, sharp cutting material is always presented to your tool, thus minimizing the time spent makin' sparks: Less time on the grinder = less heat. Your wheel is a personal choice, but it helps to be in possession of the facts and not myths.

So, Grinding According to Gary (aka Grinding for Dummies) states that what you need is a decent, regular (3500RPM) 8" grinder that handles 1" wide stones. Take the money that you didn't waste on VS gadgets and slap a good quality, soft wheel on it and you'll be happy, have sharp (and still hardened) tools, and will be back at the lathe makin' shavings while the unwashed masses are busy debating the merits of VS (or slow speed) and complaining that their white wheels wear out too fast.

And that, as Forrest said, is all I have to say about that

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## DennisM (Dec 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum,

With that said search my posts I have a great thread on a reg speed 6in grinder from HD that I use with a home made jig. Works great!

As long as your tools are HSS blueing is not a issue.

An 8in is a little better but for the money a 6 will do perfectly.


----------



## GaryMadore (Dec 31, 2009)

1TJTurner said:


> how about a speell cheker!LOL!



I, personally, would rather wade through an ocean of spelling mistakes than spend one nanosecond in the kiddie pool with someone who contributes nothing to the conversation.

... but that's just me.

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## BigguyZ (Dec 31, 2009)

GaryMadore said:


> I, personally, would rather wade through an ocean of spelling mistakes than spend one nanosecond in the kiddie pool with someone who contributes nothing to the conversation.
> 
> ... but that's just me.
> 
> ...



I agree with that one.

Regarding the OP- why would you need high speed?  Woodcraft sells a slow-speed grinder with the nice Alu-oxide wheels for a very good price, and it's often on sale.  I'd check it out.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm also pretty close to the poor house:redface: 
I use a cheap bench grinder with stock wheels and a hand water stone for honing. Works for me. :biggrin: I'd rather spend my money on other stuff:tongue:


----------



## tim self (Dec 31, 2009)

skiprat said:


> I'm also pretty close to the poor house:redface:
> I use a cheap bench grinder with stock wheels and a hand water stone for honing. Works for me. :biggrin: I'd rather spend my money on other stuff:tongue:



I live next door to the poor house!:redface:  I've started using my disc sander w/240 norton paper on it and then Arkansas oil stones.  Sharp enough to drag paper across cut it.


----------



## titan2 (Dec 31, 2009)

While I was still several doors away from the poor house I bought the Jet Slow Speed Wet Sharpening System........works for me!


Barney


----------



## mbroberg (Dec 31, 2009)

Ignorance is bliss..................

I bought a slow speed grinder from Woodcraft for about $60.00.  I also purchased a Wolverine sharpening system.  My tools are sharp.  I can't say that my system is the best bang for the buck though, because I don't have anything else to compre it to.


----------



## bitshird (Dec 31, 2009)

I've got an 8 inch Delta variable speed with a 1 in Green Silicon Carbide on one side and a white Aluminum Oxide on the other, I agree with Gary about the soft wheels, rule of thumb using a surface grinder is Soft wheels for hard metals and hard wheels for softer steels, I usuallu have the grinder running around 2000  RPM because if I;m sharpening Cobalt lathe bits, they don't get as hot and burn my little pinkeys, Plus when I get rich and famous I;m going to get one of the 120 grit diamond wheels, they have to run slow.


----------



## hunter-27 (Dec 31, 2009)

BigguyZ said:


> I agree with that one.
> 
> Regarding the OP- why would you need high speed? Woodcraft sells a slow-speed grinder with the nice Alu-oxide wheels for a very good price, and it's often on sale. I'd check it out.


 Spelling was fixed, not a matter of can't spell, just a matter of can't type. :biggrin:

The high speed would only be used for non-sharpening applications.  I would go into detail but they are not pen related. :wink:


----------



## KenV (Dec 31, 2009)

I find the cheap slowspeed grinder from woodcraft works well.  Gave the high speed grinder to a buddy.  Anything I need to hog out, I use the 4 1/2 or 5 inch high speed portable steel removal system from Makita or Milwaukee - and they handle easily the crud removal scotchbrite disks also.

Hayy new years to all -- even those like me who cannot spell or type well.


----------



## DennisM (Dec 31, 2009)

I will say it again, slow speed it great if you want a sharpening only tool.

I like to have multiple uses for any tool. The highspeed will sharpen just fine, Very well even, heck before slow speed grinders they were it.

It just makes you actually pay attention to the presssure you apply to the tool.

Also having the high speed then is great if you want to re cut a angle on the tool, or try your hand at making your own tool.

for 40 bucks at a borg you cant beat it, add 5 bucks for a wood for a home made jig and there ya go...


----------



## B727phixer (Dec 31, 2009)

Public apology!
I want to apoligize to anybody who took offense to my crack on Landons spelling.:frown: We have been friends for a couple of years and it was meant as a joke. Sorry Landon!:redface:


----------



## GaryMadore (Dec 31, 2009)

GaryMadore said:


> I, personally, would rather wade through an ocean of spelling mistakes than spend one nanosecond in the kiddie pool with someone who contributes nothing to the conversation.
> 
> ... but that's just me.
> 
> ...



Gang,

I just got a PM and it looks like I waded in on a joke between friends and took it upon myself to defend someone who didn't need defendin' and chastised someone who didn't need chastisin'

I guess that's why we're supposed to leave all matters of bondage and discipline to the Moderators 

And now I shall sign off to go write a NEW book called "Shootin' From the Lip for Dummies"

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## darcisowers (Dec 31, 2009)

we got the slow speed grinder and wolverine system at Woodcraft just before thanksgiving - and now I'm HAPPY.  Sharp tools are awesome.  Probably could have saved a little if I had been patient and used an online coupon (coupled with no tax and free shipping!), but it was the _GOTTA HAVE IT NOW_ that prompted the trip to WC.


----------



## Wheaties (Dec 31, 2009)

I bought this bad boy:
http://www.amazon.com/Grizzly-G9717...ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1262296213&sr=1-3

It works like a charm. And if you are looking for "bang-for-your-buck", this is about as much BANG as you'll find.


----------



## hunter-27 (Dec 31, 2009)

GaryMadore said:


> I, personally, would rather wade through an ocean of spelling mistakes than spend one nanosecond in the kiddie pool with someone who contributes nothing to the conversation.
> 
> ... but that's just me.
> 
> ...


 Gary and Jim, ty to both, Jim, for being a good friend, Gary for stepping in to defend me even though we have no history at all.  I guess I am also at fault a bit, I did not realize exactly WHAT was implied by the posts.  I just kinda laughed them off as you two, poking jabs at each other.   Glad it has all been cleared up.  Thanks to all for the input, not sure I'm better off or not, the answers here were as widespread as the reveiws of all the grinders themselves.  I'm really thinking of just staying with the hand sharpening I've been doing from the start. :biggrin:


----------



## GaryMadore (Dec 31, 2009)

hunter-27 said:


> Gary and Jim, ty to both, Jim, for being a good friend, Gary for stepping in to defend me even though we have no history at all.  I guess I am also at fault a bit, I did not realize exactly WHAT was implied by the posts.  I just kinda laughed them off as you two, poking jabs at each other.   Glad it has all been cleared up.  Thanks to all for the input, not sure I'm better off or not, the answers here were as widespread as the reveiws of all the grinders themselves.  I'm really thinking of just staying with the hand sharpening I've been doing from the start. :biggrin:



Never mind all the other advice, my friend: Just ignore the other yahoos and do what I suggested: You'll be glad you did 

heh heh

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## Daniel (Dec 31, 2009)

Landon, I bought a VS 8" grinder at a point when I had extra money to spend on my shop. I seldom use the slow speed but have learned to get great results at high speed on my turning tools. I do sometimes have a bit of a struggle when it comes to other stuff but if it ever gets to be to much I simply turn down the speed. for me it is the wheel that makes more of a difference than the speed of the grinder.


----------



## jocat54 (Dec 31, 2009)

This is a little off subject--but where is the best place (online) to buy grinding wheels?

John


----------



## skiprat (Dec 31, 2009)

GaryMadore said:


> Never mind all the other advice, my friend: Just ignore the other yahoos and do what I suggested: You'll be glad you did
> 
> heh heh
> 
> ...


 
LOL,:biggrin: you should quit while you are still ahead Gary or you'll be getting some more emails.:biggrin:

Yahoos??? I ask you!!!! And this coming from a Plastic Yank:tongue:

Happy new year guys, we're 23 mins into 2010 already. Looks the same as the old one to me


----------



## ctturner (Dec 31, 2009)

I have to tell you to complement my new wolverine I got for christmas I picked up a variable speed delta 8" with two nice wheels for 140 bucks it was the best deal in town.  I live right down the street from tool king (toolking.com and they couldn't beat it).  link is here 
http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=82693-32764-GR450&lpage=none&cm_mmc=search_gps-_-gps-_-gps-_-DELTA%208%22%20Variable%20Speed%20Grinder%20GR450

I bought the var speed because I have free handed my micro scrapers and gouges for a year now it is just too fast @ 3450.  there jacked


----------



## GaryMadore (Dec 31, 2009)

skiprat said:


> Happy new year guys, we're 23 mins into 2010 already. Looks the same as the old one to me



I was on the 'net with my Winger in Afghanistan a few minutes ago. I said that it was weird talking to someone in the future.

He said that nothing has changed there: No hovercars, no moon colonies... Still just rocks and dirt 

Out with 2009, I say! Long live 2010!

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## Wildman (Jan 1, 2010)

I always recommend Http://www.sharpeningsupplies.com for grinding wheels.

Still recommend checking out other sites for sales.


----------



## Parson (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm shopping for a grinder as well. What grit wheels should I be putting on the grinder for sharpening chisels?


----------



## GaryMadore (Jan 1, 2010)

Parson said:


> I'm shopping for a grinder as well. What grit wheels should I be putting on the grinder for sharpening chisels?



I'd go with an 80 or 120... 80 is great for turning tools and 120 is whatcha want for carving tools.

You'll get as many different answers as there are people here, though... We all have something that works for us. If I had to choose just one, though, it would be an 8x1" 80G Norton "soft" stone.

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## Wildman (Jan 1, 2010)

Your mileage may vary! I run 46 grit and 80 grit wheels on my grinder. Use 46 grit wheel for changing bevel angle or repairing damaged edge on tool. I go right from 46 grit wheel until tool needs sharpening again. Then just touch up on 80 grit wheel.  I wear out 80 grit wheels faster because use that wheel for 99% of my sharpening.

Basically using a medium grit wheel for setting bevel angle and damage repair and fine grit wheel for sharpening. Other grit combinations could also work.


----------



## JMTracker (Jan 7, 2010)

*regular grinder*

I'm sure a slow speed grinder or a variable speed set up makes things easier but I've never had one of those.  My 6 inch high standard ginder has suited me well for much sharpening.  With a little care and patience tools can easily be brought to a nice edge without losing the steels temper.

The fact is true, however, rushing it and getting that "blue" on the cutting edge means you've just created more work for yourself.


----------



## jeffnreno (Jan 7, 2010)

I have the Woodcraft 8" slow comes with white wheels -  with wolverine jig - best investment I've ever made for sharpening.   I also have a 6" fast with regular wheels for the rest of my grinding needs.


----------

